# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor politik.

## toni007

Nga Antena brenda familjes
Sandri dje e humbi qetësinë me Rezart Taçin. Sa herë fut ndonjë anije kontrabandë, dhe e deklaron naftë krudo, ndërsa e ka D2, ky Taçi ka maninë të shpikë blerje ekipesh në Itali. E bëri këtë gjë me Bolonjën në verë. Tani ka ngritur stekën, ka shkuar te Milani.

- Çmë gjeti me këtë k, tha me vete. Sipas sasisë së naftës kontrabandë që fut, ngre dhe stekën për të gënjyer për ekipet. Në gusht futi 8 mijë tonë, tha do blej Bolonjën. Tani futi 30 mijë tonë, thotë do blej Milanin. Vendosi ta marrë në telefon dhe ti mbyllte gojën.

- Ku je mo figurë se ke tronditë gjithë dynjanë me ato deklarata?

- Ja Sandër, po punojmë. Ti e di që unë jam për gjëra të mëdha. Nuk më ka lezet të merrem me këto çikërrimat. Po na ecën mirë puna. 

- Po çpunë po të ecën mo k, se le nam me atë punën e Milanit.

- Sandër, e kuptoj që shqiptarët janë mosbesues. Dhe për ARMO-n ashtu thoshin, nuk e blen dot Rezart Taçi se ska asnjë lek. Po puna është kush e blen pa lekë, se me lekë e blejnë të gjithë. Ja, e mora unë pa lekë, çfarë u mbeti juve që sbesonit?

- Ore, lëre ARMO-n se e zure ngushtë doktorin, po me Milanin çke që na fut në valle, se do na turpërosh fare?

- Sandër, ti e di që unë ia kam borxh Berluskonit. Më priti një orë kur i kisha punët shumë keq. Më nxori mbi ujë. Tani ai ka një hall. Nuk e mban dot Milanin. Ne duhet ti gjendemi pranë njëri-tjetrit në këto raste. Familja Taçi dhe Familja Berluskoni janë familje mike. Smund ta lë në hall atë tjetrin.

- Ore këtë punën e Familjes Taçi mos e përmend më, se do ta dëgjojë ndonjë ditë doktori dhe të ndërroi emër dhe mbiemër. Se herën e parë ta bëri mbiemrin emër, tha: Jo Taçi, po Caci, kurse tani do ta fshijë fare.

- Sandër, mos u mërzit. Unë dhe po e bëra, pa lejen e doktorit nuk e bëj. Vërtet Familja Taçi dhe Familja Berluskoni janë familje mike, po mbi të dyja qëndron Familja e Doktorit. Unë nuk bëj gjë pa të. Ti e di që unë i respektoj familjet në pushtet. E mban mend 2001-shin? Ishte në hall Ilir Meta, i çova vjehrrin për të votuar në Kuvend, më dha gjithë naftën krudo të Albpetrol-it thuajse pa lekë dhe më bëri biznesmen. Dhe e kam respektuar gjithë jetën për këtë. Tani dhe Familjen Berisha e respektoj. Kurse Familja Berluskoni ka nevojë për ndihmë dhe duhet ti gjendem pranë.

- Po për çndihmë ka nevojë mo k, sa pará ke ti të gjitha, ai i prish me kurva në një natë.

- Sandër, e ke gabim. Ai nuk paguan për kurva, ai paguan për darkën dhe faturën kryesore. Se çbëhet në darkë, ai ska përgjegjësi. Këto janë teprime të shtypit. E marrin nëpër gojë kot. Çfarë si kanë thënë. Është mërzitur shumë dhe ndaj do ta shesë dhe Milanin.

- Po ti me se do ta blesh Milanin mo k?

- Sandër, e ke gabim. Ashtu duket, sikur skam me se ta blej, po në fakt nuk është e vështirë. Po qe se më lënë nga një anije 30 mijë tonë në muaj, ta fus si këtë që futa tani, unë e blej kollaj Milanin. Madje dhe Realin mund ta sjell çdo muaj në Tiranë.

- Ore, ti qenke bërë budalla fare. Unë mendoja se tallje ****** me ata të Top Channel ti. Thashë do ti kesh dhënë ndonjë drekë gazetarit dhe i ke thënë ma fut si lajm. Si o do të lëmë ty ne të fusësh anije pa doganë dhe të marrësh naftë të padeklaruar nga nëntoka për të blerë Milanin?! Po ne të tjerët që po punojmë për Doktorin, çtë marrim? E di ti që unë po i përballoj gjithë shpenzimet vetë? Mbaj me dreka e darka Blushin dhe grupin e tij, se kam hall se më kthehen nga rruga dhe e lënë luftën në mes. Merrem gjithë ditën me medien që ti bëj presion, ta kthej me Doktorin. Merrem çdo ditë me ministrat që të mos shkojnë në televizionet e tjera veç Klanit, dhe unë e di se çheq. Një ditë nuk e kisha mendjen, të enjten e kaluar, për pak më shkoi Fatmir Mediu te Top Channel. Sa e mora vesh, e mora në telefon, e bëra për një lek dhe u kthye. E kupton çfarë ngarkese kam unë dhe të gjitha këto po i bëj me lekët e mia e të Zamirit. Kurse ti dashke të bësh miliona pa asnjë kontribut. Pa paguar lekët për këto gjëra, ti nuk blen Milan një herë, harroje. Unë po paguaj pará nga xhepi të mbaj doktorin në pushtet, ti ke hallin e familjes Berluskoni. Ti qenke k fare! Nesër të vish në Klan te llogaria dhe paguaj pak faturat. Dhe thuaj shyqyr që Blushit sia mban të dalë në rrethe, se do paguaje dhe faturat e rretheve. Tani shko, paguaj këto faturat, se ndryshe do marr Doktorin ti them që ai nuk është në rregull. Se më ka marrë disa herë doktori i shqetësuar, më thotë: Ore ky Rezart Taçi ka mbaruar punë me ty, që po bën punë me Berluskonin? Herën e parë i thashë që ska problem se flas unë me të, por tani do më marrë prapë dhe ta dish se nuk të mbroj më.

- Sandër, po pse o burrë do të prishësh punë patjetër, të futësh sherrin në shtëpi, se unë kam qenë te studio, atje kam mbaruar punë. Pse do të futësh sherrin në familje, se ndoshta sia thonë të gjitha. Lërna të bëjmë ndonjë punë të madhe o burrë, se ti e di që unë për punë të mëdha jam

----------


## drenipz

mendoj   dhe deshiroj   qe  taqi   te  ket  aksionet  e  veta   ne  milan

----------


## ramaik



----------


## ramaik



----------


## ramaik

Hitleri sapo ka marre vesh rezultatin e zgjedhjeve 2009 ne Shqiperi dhe eshte teper i pakenaqur!

----------


## Apollyon

AHahaha kjo ishte spektakolare..

----------


## Jack Watson

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

looooooooooool

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Ha ha!......

----------


## Pa_doreza2

e mrekullushe  ishte  hahahahah

----------


## ramaik

Ne nje interviste ekskluzive Edi Rama shpjegon me pak fjale bojkotin e parlamentit, kauzen e kutive, fatet e Partise Socialiste, si dhe friken nga futja e duarve.

----------


## Brari

ooo cme shkrive o ramaik..
shum e bukur kjo..

hahahahaaa..

----------


## meganoi

bravoooooooo,ah ramaik ca kam bo tu qesh me ate....

----------


## ramaik

Pas insistimit te disa protestuesve per te hapur kutine e Edi Rames, ne ne fund ju arrit qellimit.

----------


## toni007

KRUJE- Berisha nuk le asnjë shteg për hapjen e kutive, kushti kryesor që ka nxjerrë opozitën në shesh. Gjatë inagurimit të punimeve në aksin Krujë-Sarisalltik Berisha deklaroi se edhe sikur “Enver Hoxha të ngrihet nga varri, kutitë nuk do të hapen dhe vendimet e gjykatave nuk mund të tjetërsohen”. 

“Edhe Enver Hoxhën po ta zgjosh nga varri, harroje se mund të ndryshosh vendimet e gjykatave të këtij vendi të lirë, apo mund të shkelmosh shtetin ligjor. Kjo nuk mund të ndodhë, ndaj mos i mashtro njerëzit për karrigen tënde” theksoi Berisha. 

Duke deklaruar edhe njëherë angazhimin për bashkëpunim, Berisha ftoi Ramën të fusë socialistët në Kuvend, vendi ku sipas tij duhen zgjidhur problemet dhe reformat. 

“Hajde të ulemi në parlament, të vazhdojmë reformat, pasu vendimet e gjykatave janë të paprekshme. ” u shpreh kryeministri. 
Kreu i qeverisë e cilësoi protestën opozitare meritë të demokracisë dhe se ai vetë i kishte përshëndetur protestuesit në mënyrë të sinqertë. (e.n/News24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ramaik

Video e bere nga foto me lart

----------


## ramaik

Dhe me tekst anglisht *

*

----------


## Marya

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWli6595fCQ
> 
> 
> Dhe me tekst anglisht *ketu*


Kushedi sa gram alkool duhet te kete  ne gjak ne keto momente qe  po kercen , mezi se i mbajne kembet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

Dy liderat shqiptare ne social network me te famshem ne bote :





Ps:

Dua t'ju rikujtoj qe kjo teme te mbetet brenda kontureve politiko-humoristike dhe mos te kaloje ne teme politike.

Moderatori.

----------


## Sherri



----------


## ramaik



----------

